# Weight Gain after my TT



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

I just had my TT because of thyroid cancer, as well I should be happy about me getting better and feeling better. 
But today after 10 days of my surgery I gained 10 pounds, and I was ok with it, I tried to go out on grocery shopping and any of my clothes fits anymore..
I'm sad and I shouldn't be.
I've been crying like a baby all morning and my mom says oh dont make drama because you are fine now, you shouldn't be worring about your weight. Still is something that bothers me.. I can't wait to go back to work and working out..
I just had to share with somebody..
:sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

viva said:


> I just had my TT because of thyroid cancer, as well I should be happy about me getting better and feeling better.
> But today after 10 days of my surgery I gained 10 pounds, and I was ok with it, I tried to go out on grocery shopping and any of my clothes fits anymore..
> I'm sad and I shouldn't be.
> I've been crying like a baby all morning and my mom says oh dont make drama because you are fine now, you shouldn't be worring about your weight. Still is something that bothers me.. I can't wait to go back to work and working out..
> ...


Well if that were me, I would be upset to the max myself. So, I am with you on this one.

Are you on thyroxine replacement yet? If so, what and how much? If not, when do you see the doctor for labs?

Get a tight handle on this now before it gets worse. Cut back your calories and see if you can walk every day. Just a mild exercise because you are only 10 days out of surgery. Go easy on yourself.


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

Andros said:


> Well if that were me, I would be upset to the max myself. So, I am with you on this one.
> 
> Are you on thyroxine replacement yet? If so, what and how much? If not, when do you see the doctor for labs?
> 
> Get a tight handle on this now before it gets worse. Cut back your calories and see if you can walk every day. Just a mild exercise because you are only 10 days out of surgery. Go easy on yourself.


Yes, Im taking syntorid 137 mgc... I'm walking everyday..


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

That comes with hypo thyroid territory after treatment, so don't feel bad about feeling bad. Your not alone on this one. I was depressed and crying all the time, on a dime, about anything, everything, little things, dumb things, you name it, for about 2 years after treatment. I still have my moods once in a while but its just thyroid letting me know that its still there and alive. Have weigh issues as well and so doe


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

viva said:


> Yes, Im taking syntorid 137 mgc... I'm walking everyday..


Good for you!! That is awesome. It will take time for your body to start to heal so be patient w/yourself and remember..................

Calories in and Calories out. Get you a little calorie counter book if you don't have one.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

That comes with hypo thyroid territory after treatment, so don't feel bad about feeling bad. Your not alone on this one. I was depressed and crying all the time, on a dime, about anything, everything, little things, dumb things, you name it, for about 2 years after treatment. I still have my moods once in a while but its just thyroid letting me know that its still there and alive. I also have weigh issues as well and so does about 60-65% if not more in 2010, of the the United States adult population. I have to really watch what I eat by not eating which is not fun but the price I pay to being and staying thin and then I still go up and down approx 15 /16 lbs. Right now I am 20 lbs heavier than last year around this time and still watching my food. I thinks its my genetics.

If your crying last too long you might consider antidepressants for a little just long enough to get you through this part of thyroid healing. I am taking anxiety medication to help me....just a thought!

Just hang in there, you are not alone and it does get a little better.


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

GD Women said:


> That comes with hypo thyroid territory after treatment, so don't feel bad about feeling bad. Your not alone on this one. I was depressed and crying all the time, on a dime, about anything, everything, little things, dumb things, you name it, for about 2 years after treatment. I still have my moods once in a while but its just thyroid letting me know that its still there and alive. I also have weigh issues as well and so does about 60-65% if not more in 2010, of the the United States adult population. I have to really watch what I eat by not eating which is not fun but the price I pay to being and staying thin and then I still go up and down approx 15 /16 lbs. Right now I am 20 lbs heavier than last year around this time and still watching my food. I thinks its my genetics.
> 
> If your crying last too long you might consider antidepressants for a little just long enough to get you through this part of thyroid healing. I am taking anxiety medication to help me....just a thought!
> 
> Just hang in there, you are not alone and it does get a little better.


OMG! Thank you!! Yeah.. I've been crying for everything... and yes, definitely I already started watching what I eat and what I don't. Again thank you..


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

Andros said:


> Good for you!! That is awesome. It will take time for your body to start to heal so be patient w/yourself and remember..................
> 
> Calories in and Calories out. Get you a little calorie counter book if you don't have one.


Calories in and Calories out you are right.. My mother wants to feed me like a baby but I told her already Its almost two week I'm feeling better and its time to cut down. She insists on getting enough nutrients for my ihttp://www.thyroidboards.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=16337#mmune system and so and so.. but I guess she is trying to protect me.. this whole Thryroid Cancer hasn't been a nice experience at all.. glowglow
But the bad part is out now looking on starting my new life and to change my habits.

Counter book.. good idea... thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

viva said:


> Calories in and Calories out you are right.. My mother wants to feed me like a baby but I told her already Its almost two week I'm feeling better and its time to cut down. She insists on getting enough nutrients for my ihttp://www.thyroidboards.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=16337#mmune system and so and so.. but I guess she is trying to protect me.. this whole Thryroid Cancer hasn't been a nice experience at all.. glowglow
> But the bad part is out now looking on starting my new life and to change my habits.
> 
> Counter book.. good idea... thank you.


This had to be very very scary for you; I did not have cancer but it plants the fear in you for sure. Nobody likes to hear that word.

Did you have to have RAI after your TT??? And you do know that it is essential to completely suppress your TSH and keep it suppressed from now on?

Well, thank God for mothers!! Where would we be w/o them. That should give us all pause for thought because bottom line; we wouldn't be, would we? LOL!!

But, she has fed you enough. It's time to get tough.


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

Andros said:


> This had to be very very scary for you; I did not have cancer but it plants the fear in you for sure. Nobody likes to hear that word.
> 
> Did you have to have RAI after your TT??? And you do know that it is essential to completely suppress your TSH and keep it suppressed from now on?
> 
> ...


No RAI yet.. I don't really know I will get but for sure is a MUST! Right now I'm trying to find out the most of it..
That c word yes its scary.. different emotions all at once that only YOU knows what the real feelings are.. Before I was diagnosed with T.cancer I thought I was going crazy and everything My thryroid along with the cancer brought me a lot of problems at work, personal.. I mean the mood changes was horrible!!! I hope it get better after the TT...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

viva said:


> No RAI yet.. I don't really know I will get but for sure is a MUST! Right now I'm trying to find out the most of it..
> That c word yes its scary.. different emotions all at once that only YOU knows what the real feelings are.. Before I was diagnosed with T.cancer I thought I was going crazy and everything My thryroid along with the cancer brought me a lot of problems at work, personal.. I mean the mood changes was horrible!!! I hope it get better after the TT...


Oh, yes................you are going to get much better!! It will take time but you are now on the healing pathway. Be patient w/yourself and be kind to yourself.


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

It WILL get better!! I also was crying over everything... when I wasnt crying I was yelling... Its part of the misery we go through. For me the mood swings were the worse part of - ARE the worse part of all of this. Today, I feel better than I have in at least a year. I'm still not 100% right, but SO much better than I was. At least I can get out of bed... and most days I can go without crying.

These boards helped me tremendously and a few thyroid friends I found along the way. So just keep posting, and know you are not crazy, its part of your sickness.... cancer not craziness... LoL!! I swear some days I felt like I needed to go commit myself! The mood swings for me were bad.... but have faith that you are on your way to healing and will be better soon!!!

As far as weight gain, I also am going to start back on weight watchers, and start back on my exercising. But I too need to understand how it all works. Of course I know I should be exercising and eating better for my health in general... but with no thyroid... is it really simply calories in/ calories out??? I dont see how it could be???


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

Thyroid cancer is life-changing, no doubt. I had my TT in feb of this year and am still dealing with its repercussions. It seems everyone that has the surgery has at least one pit-fall. Some have trouble losing weight, some have voice issues, some (like me) have calcium issues, others, dosage problems, or RAI issues. The thing is, cancer sucks. Period. Whoever said it was the 'easy' cancer, obviously has never had it! Most thyroid cancer patients need a good year to start to even feel better. That's why you should be patient with yourself and not so hard. I'm sure your Mom means well, but saying you're over the worst is not exactly true. If you have to do the RAI, that's more stress, then there's going hypo for the RAI, dealing with side effects from the RAI, getting your TSH within acceptable levels -- all more stress. And it all doesn't stop there. This unfortunately is a life-long commitment. Now you have to have screening and ultrasounds done and follow-ups. Don't foget there is a 7-10 year reoccurence rate so don't let your Endo get lax and always be proactive.

Maybe your TSH is too high still. If you are exercising and eating moderately well, you are doing all you can. If you're in hypo-hell for the RAI, then it is inevitable but once levels are within suppressive levels (.2-.4 usually), it should come off.


----------

